# Mercedes Engine Detail.



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Had the car 1 year now so I thought it was time for its first engine clean. I was surprised when I flipped the bonnet to find it in quite good order. So this in mind I only had to use G101 a small brush and the hose pipe, finished off with Meguires engine dress.

Before.










After.


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Look great mate. I really like the meguiars engine dressing :thumb:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Yeah it's good stuff, you don't here much about it on here.


----------



## Barny (Aug 1, 2012)

Much better! C350?


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Engine is brand new now!
Very nice job! :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Looks nice mate :thumb:


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Looks good mate. How strong did you use the G101. 

I want to do my engine bay but worried about putting water over the engine bay? I've read that modern engines it's not a problem. Also running the engine while you do it also helps? 

Any advice please?


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Barny said:


> Much better! C350?


Ha ha nearly C220 chipped to 220 bhp.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

skorpios said:


> Engine is brand new now!
> Very nice job! :thumb:


Thanks was 4 years old. :thumb:


----------



## traplin (Feb 22, 2012)

looks good mate!


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

VenomUK said:


> Looks good mate. How strong did you use the G101.
> 
> I want to do my engine bay but worried about putting water over the engine bay? I've read that modern engines it's not a problem. Also running the engine while you do it also helps?
> 
> Any advice please?


To be honest the engine wasn't that bad so no degreasing was really needed, my mix was about 10/1 but I have used it at 2/1 for greasy engines. As long as you rinse before it drys you won't have any problems. 
I never cover any of the parts in the engine, I don't think there is any need to, a engine will get so much water on it down a motorway when raining and sitting around in bad weather all night. There designed for it, I have been doing this for years and never had any problems, no need to leave the car running either although I do run it when helping to dry. 
:tumbleweed:


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm just worried for electrics like coil packs and things like that?


----------



## Marky-G-66 (May 31, 2012)

very nice:thumb:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

VenomUK said:


> I'm just worried for electrics like coil packs and things like that?


If your that worried wrap the electrical parts in cling film or plastic bags, but I can assure that if your sensible with the hose you won't have a problem.


----------

